# Favorite websites for Lake Chapala rentals?



## sherrylh

Hello,
Do any of you have advice to pass on regarding how to find good rentals when you aren't in residence? I have found some realties which also handle rental properties in the area - would prefer to wander into a grocery store down there and ask around......but.........Also, anything to watch out for when setting up a half year or so rental in the area? Any advice would be much appreciated. Thank you in advance. Sherry


----------



## RVGRINGO

It would help if you were familiar with the area and neighborhoods in Chapala or Ajijic, for example. Otherwise, you can use Google to search for rentals in the area. You will find them from about $450-$1000 USD per month. Most will require first, last and security deposit. Long term rentals are much more negotiable.
If you aren't familiar with the area, it might be best to come on down and stay in a hotel or B&B while you inspect a few properties. If you are already in contact with an agent who expects you and knows your needs and limits, it shouldn't take long at this time of year.


----------



## sherrylh

Hello, RVGringo and all,
Thanks for your reply - do you have a hotel or B&B you'd recommend if we were to come stay and look around before renting for a period of time. Of course, we could come for the beginning of a 6 month stay and live out of the hotel or B&B while we were looking for a home to rent?? The problem would be if we couldn't find a home to rent........Any other way of getting familiar with neighborhoods than to actually be there - What do you think about the small towns on the other side of the lake? I've heard that not nearly as many Gringoes have made it around the other side - probably because it's sweet to be closer to Guadalajara? Thanks again. Sherry


----------



## RVGRINGO

For your first stay at Lake Chapala, I would recommend that you concentrate on the north shore, Chapala/Ajijic/Jocotopec.
There are lots of B&Bs and Hotels and I've listed a few below:
Chapala: Lake Chapala Inn and Quinta Quetzlcoatl (QQ) & more.
Ajijic: La Nueva Posada, Laguna B&B, Ajijic Suites, Ajijic Hotel, Real de Chapala, Casa Blanca & more.
Google them for details.
If you are arriving between now and late Fall, there will be a lot of rentals available in the absence of the seasonal 'snowbirds' who come for the winter. You should be able to find a place in a matter of days.


----------



## Riversedge

*Chapala Inn*



RVGRINGO said:


> For your first stay at Lake Chapala, I would recommend that you concentrate on the north shore, Chapala/Ajijic/Jocotopec.
> There are lots of B&Bs and Hotels and I've listed a few below:
> Chapala: Lake Chapala Inn and Quinta Quetzlcoatl (QQ) & more.
> Ajijic: La Nueva Posada, Laguna B&B, Ajijic Suites, Ajijic Hotel, Real de Chapala, Casa Blanca & more.
> Google them for details.
> If you are arriving between now and late Fall, there will be a lot of rentals available in the absence of the seasonal 'snowbirds' who come for the winter. You should be able to find a place in a matter of days.



Is the Chapala Inn still a good choice for staying in Chapala on an investigation trip? Also if we fly in to GDL what is the best transportation option to go with to reach the Inn? 
Thanks.


----------



## RVGRINGO

The Lake Chapala Inn or the QQ B&B are both good choices and are close to the malecon.
When you arrive at the GDL airport, simply go to the taxi ticket stand inside the terminal and purchase a ticket for your destination; Chapala. Then step outside to the line of taxis and you will be directed to the first one in line. No need to haggle or even to tip. However, it is a good idea to have directions to your hotel or rental in Spanish for the driver. He'll know how to get to Chapala, Ajijic, etc., but may not be familiar with the street layout. Prices are fixed.


----------



## elchante

sherry: i live on the south shore of the lake and agree with RV. if this is your first time here, the north shore would probably be more comfortable for you in the beginning. i lived on the north shore for a year before i came over to the south side. it was a good transition from the US for me. (i am basing this recommendation on the presumption that you have never lived in mexico. if that presumption is incorrect, let me know.)

the pueblos on the south side of the lake not only have much, much smaller ****** populations, they also lack some amenities that many gringos like (i.e. high-speed internet, large grocery stores, restaurants).


----------



## kkondeadline

*arriving in January?*



RVGRINGO said:


> For your first stay at Lake Chapala, I would recommend that you concentrate on the north shore, Chapala/Ajijic/Jocotopec.
> There are lots of B&Bs and Hotels and I've listed a few below:
> Chapala: Lake Chapala Inn and Quinta Quetzlcoatl (QQ) & more.
> Ajijic: La Nueva Posada, Laguna B&B, Ajijic Suites, Ajijic Hotel, Real de Chapala, Casa Blanca & more.
> Google them for details.
> If you are arriving between now and late Fall, there will be a lot of rentals available in the absence of the seasonal 'snowbirds' who come for the winter. You should be able to find a place in a matter of days.


Is it a mistake to think we can arrive unannounced in January and find a place in Lake Chapala, San Cristobal or some of the other areas we've had recommended? We can stay as long as a month comfortably before we'd want to be in our own place.


----------



## RVGRINGO

There is always space somewhere. There are hotels/motels in both Chapala and Ajijic. Google will only find some of them. No need to worry.


----------



## kkondeadline

*a long term rental*



RVGRINGO said:


> There is always space somewhere. There are hotels/motels in both Chapala and Ajijic. Google will only find some of them. No need to worry.


Sorry - I wasn't very clear. What I meant to ask is how likely it is to arrive in January and find a long term rental in less than a month.


----------



## RVGRINGO

There will be fewer choices until April, when the 'snowbirds' leave.


----------



## m55vette

Try VRBO site.


----------



## RVGRINGO

Just Google Chapala rentals and you'll get lots of hits. Even more if you Google Chapala or Ajijic Real Estate.


----------



## rogergregg

what do the prices on Lake Chapala Inn or the QQ B&B for a week? my wife & I are going down sometime this coming year before doing a rental & basically checking it out. My wife is spanish speaking i however am not, so language will not be an issue.


----------



## DNP

rogergregg said:


> what do the prices on Lake Chapala Inn or the QQ B&B for a week? my wife & I are going down sometime this coming year before doing a rental & basically checking it out. My wife is spanish speaking i however am not, so language will not be an issue.


Why not go to their website and find out yourself instead of asking someone on here to do that for you? Or ask your wife to do it.

WashDC/SMA


----------



## pappabee

kkondeadline said:


> Sorry - I wasn't very clear. What I meant to ask is how likely it is to arrive in January and find a long term rental in less than a month.


There are both long and short term rentals available 12 months of the year. As a matter of fact, long term rentals are easier to find than short term. 

In my looking around Lakeside to find places to rent I've found that there are a bunch of rentals both good and bad. It may take you a few days to find something that you link and want to afford but within a week or so you should have found a few that you can pick from. (OK not good English Grammar but I'm over 65 so it's accepted). 

The three agents we worked with all put us in a car and drove us around to look at places.

Welcome aboard, it's a great life.:clap2:


----------



## rogergregg

DNP said:


> Why not go to their website and find out yourself instead of asking someone on here to do that for you? Or ask your wife to do it.
> 
> WashDC/SMA


You don't have to be rude, so that outburst was totally unnessary. We are looking for a long term rental house, we have a service dog and a house would be the only option. Thats our main hurdle as Mexico I believe, does not have a disabilties act like here in the USA as far as not considering them pets unless of course your blind & his disabiltiy is not that visable. So a B&B, hotel, resort or such would not work for us. I'm try to find a website's that have long term house rentals (6mos) that allows a service dog.


----------



## RVGRINGO

You will only find websites for individual rental agencies/realtors. None will specifically say if they allow a service dog, though many may say 'no pets' and you can avoid those.
DNP was not rude, but your reaction did show a bit of a 'quick temper', which won't go far in Mexico. Are you sure you really want to move here?


----------



## pappabee

rogergregg said:


> You don't have to be rude, so that outburst was totally unnessary. We are looking for a long term rental house, we have a service dog and a house would be the only option. Thats our main hurdle as Mexico I believe, does not have a disabilties act like here in the USA as far as not considering them pets unless of course your blind & his disabiltiy is not that visable. So a B&B, hotel, resort or such would not work for us. I'm try to find a website's that have long term house rentals (6mos) that allows a service dog.


First of all your assumption that a B&B or Hotel will not work because of the dog is not correct. We came down here with our black lab and spent the first two weeks at a hotel that allowed us not only to keep the dog in our room and, because they had an outside restaurant, we were even encouraged to bring our dog with us to meals. Mexico may not have the ADA but it is common to have expats bring their pets almost anywhere. 

All you have to do is Google or Dog Pile houses for rent in any of the towns at Lakeside and you'll find lots of options. My suggestion is to first find a B&B or Hotel and then start looking for rentals.

As far as the outburst goes you must understand that it is a real pain for some of us to answer the same question posted twenty or more times in a month. In your case there is a difference but please give us old timers a break. The same question asked all the time does get a little old.:ranger:


----------



## rogergregg

RVGRINGO said:


> You will only find websites for individual rental agencies/realtors. None will specifically say if they allow a service dog, though many may say 'no pets' and you can avoid those.
> DNP was not rude, but your reaction did show a bit of a 'quick temper', which won't go far in Mexico. Are you sure you really want to move here?


That question posted back in Sept 2011 & when I read the reply. I have since done alot of research and the question I posted several months ago was not what I needed to know, so that was my error. I understand the same questions are asked many times over, if your annoyed by a question do not feel compeled to answer as there are other people on here that may respond, was my point. Yes I beleive I would get along very well there. Thanks for your response RVGRINGO.


----------



## rogergregg

pappabee said:


> First of all your assumption that a B&B or Hotel will not work because of the dog is not correct. We came down here with our black lab and spent the first two weeks at a hotel that allowed us not only to keep the dog in our room and, because they had an outside restaurant, we were even encouraged to bring our dog with us to meals. Mexico may not have the ADA but it is common to have expats bring their pets almost anywhere.
> 
> All you have to do is Google or Dog Pile houses for rent in any of the towns at Lakeside and you'll find lots of options. My suggestion is to first find a B&B or Hotel and then start looking for rentals.
> 
> As far as the outburst goes you must understand that it is a real pain for some of us to answer the same question posted twenty or more times in a month. In your case there is a difference but please give us old timers a break. The same question asked all the time does get a little old.:ranger:


Thank You Pappabee! much appreciated, I agree looking for long term rentals should be done on site & good to know the dog issue should not be that problematic


----------



## Grizzy

I see a lot of long term rental posters on the bulletin boards here right now and a lot fewer foreign plates compared to last year. If I am allowed to post the name of a rental agent I will suggest the one I used and am very happy with. Need to double check the TOS to make sure it is allowed, if not will PM you.

I think you could find a good long term place within a week of arriving if you have a car and can go look at places. And I find it easier to rent here with a pet than it was in Canada. I would go see properties then raise the question of the service dog and explain the situation. 

Good luck!


----------



## rogergregg

Grizzy said:


> I see a lot of long term rental posters on the bulletin boards here right now and a lot fewer foreign plates compared to last year. If I am allowed to post the name of a rental agent I will suggest the one I used and am very happy with. Need to double check the TOS to make sure it is allowed, if not will PM you.
> 
> I think you could find a good long term place within a week of arriving if you have a car and can go look at places. And I find it easier to rent here with a pet than it was in Canada. I would go see properties then raise the question of the service dog and explain the situation.
> 
> Good luck!


Thanks Grizzy! I received the PM :clap2:& it was very very helpful! 
much appreciated.


----------



## NickWI

*Lake Chapala Inn*



Riversedge said:


> Is the Chapala Inn still a good choice for staying in Chapala on an investigation trip? Also if we fly in to GDL what is the best transportation option to go with to reach the Inn?
> Thanks.


First, It is a very good place to stay ... we stay there in December and wouldn't hesitate to go back. 

Second, take a taxis ... but Lake Chapala Inn is located on the boardwalk, go till the end of Franciso I Madero which is road that you will be on since the airport. When you get to the end of the road in Chapala ... get out of the taxis and go to the right on the the boardwalk. Lake Chapala Inn is down about a block from the street.

The rooms are wonderful, the breakfast are great! Say Hi to Elisha, she is a wonderful!


----------



## surfrider

sherrylh said:


> Hello, RVGringo and all,
> Thanks for your reply - do you have a hotel or B&B you'd recommend if we were to come stay and look around before renting for a period of time. Of course, we could come for the beginning of a 6 month stay and live out of the hotel or B&B while we were looking for a home to rent?? The problem would be if we couldn't find a home to rent........Any other way of getting familiar with neighborhoods than to actually be there - What do you think about the small towns on the other side of the lake? I've heard that not nearly as many Gringoes have made it around the other side - probably because it's sweet to be closer to Guadalajara? Thanks again. Sherry



HOME TO RENT.....550.00 usd. 2 bed / 2bath with extra bed and bath in back house.
lovely home - 1.5blocks from the lake, very clean. Walled in home with wonderful neighbors. grocery store two blocks away and wall mart is in very comfortable walking distance. San Antonio village. washer/dryer and fully furnished. master bath has a wonderful tub with jets. This house has a garden planted, corn planted and a full lot orchard with every possible kind of fruit that is just wonderful. Open living with kitchen, dinning room and living room. contact surfrider for more information.


----------



## edgeee

RVGRINGO said:


> For your first stay at Lake Chapala, I would recommend that you concentrate on the north shore, Chapala/Ajijic/Jocotopec.
> There are lots of B&Bs and Hotels and I've listed a few below:
> Chapala: Lake Chapala Inn and Quinta Quetzlcoatl (QQ) & more.
> Ajijic: La Nueva Posada, Laguna B&B, Ajijic Suites, Ajijic Hotel, Real de Chapala, Casa Blanca & more.
> Google them for details.
> If you are arriving between now and late Fall, there will be a lot of rentals available in the absence of the seasonal 'snowbirds' who come for the winter. You should be able to find a place in a matter of days.


this brings to mind a question.
if the winter is the 'busy' season, with fewer vacancies (for long term rental), and my goal is to get the best deal i can, could that work to my advantage?
my thinking goes like this:
(A) during the 'busy' season, those with vacancies would be eager to rent them.
(B) if i was agreeable to a 12 month lease, the rentor would able to lock in the rent long term.
(C) this looks like a win-win situation, so what am i missing?

thanks in advance, ed.


----------



## eagles100

Try VRBO.com
Vacation Rental by Owner

Lots of choices on there.


----------



## FHBOY

THIS IS NOT AN ADVERTISEMENT - BUT A RECOMMENDATION FROM PERSONAL EXPERIENCE

Even if you have to make several attempts to get her, call Beverly Hunt at Laguna Realty - USA# 956-517-1175 - email [email protected] - She found us our 3 br / 3 ba house in Villa Nova and we loved it. [We're staying there in August, and will move in permanently in February] She is a tough broad of the old school-and we like tough broads on our side. 

Edgee after six posts [Forum rules] you can PM me, I'll give you our "secret identity" real names for reference.


----------

